# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Shpreh ndjenjat e momentit me 1 foto

## Albela

*Mqs temen e Toni007 e mbyllen
un po e ri hap , te shprehim ndjenjat cfar do donim apo si ndihemi 


*

----------


## Enii



----------


## arjan03

..................................... :syte zemra:

----------


## Marya

> *Mqs temen e Toni007 e mbyllen
> un po e ri hap , te shprehim ndjenjat cfar do donim apo si ndihemi 
> 
> 
> *


tani shpjegona ca 
 cfare me te vertete deshiron te shprehesh me kete foto, kam nje ore qe po e vras mendjen dhe s'po ja dal :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Emiol

http://www.zwani.com/graphics/smiley...sappointed.gif

----------


## 2043

> *Mqs temen e Toni007 e mbyllen
> un po e ri hap , te shprehim ndjenjat cfar do donim apo si ndihemi 
> 
> 
> *


sa bukur paske dale mi albela;
ne shtepi e ke saunen? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## 2043

eh pleqeria e shkrete.....

----------


## Albela

*_____________________

*

----------


## stern



----------


## Albela

*_________________

*

----------


## Endless

> *_________________
> 
> *



Ti je te te treja fotot qe ke postuar? 


 Hint :Pyetje retorike!

----------


## Albela

> Ti je te te treja fotot qe ke postuar? 
> 
> 
>  Hint :Pyetje retorike!


pergjigjen si e do !?

nga te 3-a ne asnji

----------


## B@Ne



----------


## tetovarja87

............................

----------


## ILMGAP



----------


## HELEN OF TROY



----------


## toni77_toni

:buzeqeshje:

----------


## stern



----------


## stern

..................................................  ..................................................  .....

----------


## symphony



----------

